# Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste



## Jule69 (25. Apr. 2013)

Ich muss Euch mal wieder was fragen.
Mein Mann hat mir aus dem Wald einige Baumrinden und witzige, abgestorbene, kleine Stammstücke mitgebracht, die ich im Randbereich in meinen Teich setzen möchte. Kann ich das ohne Bedenken machen oder schleppe ich dadurch irgendetwas in den Teich, was ihm schaden könnte? Entschuldigt die viele Fragerei, aber diesmal will ich ja alles richtig machen...


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

hallo!

die gefahr besteht natuerlich... aber so gross ist das risiko nicht.

gruss marco


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

ich würd mir eher Gedanken um das Tannin machen.. nachher ist der ganze Teich braun


----------



## StefanBO (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

Hallo,


Jule69 schrieb:


> Kann ich das ohne Bedenken machen oder schleppe ich dadurch irgendetwas in den Teich, was ihm schaden könnte?


direkt in den Teich nicht, wenn das nur am Rand liegt (habe ich auch dort, einige Äste auch im Teich).

Allerdings werden sich dort Insekten, kleine __ Nacktschnecken, Regenwürmer usw. einfinden, wenn es drum herum auch nicht völlig ordentlich und geharkt und/oder mit Pestiziden behandelt ist. Insbesondere, wenn Holz und Rinde allmählich vermodern. Das wäre dann wieder Nahrungsgrundlage für weitere Tiere, wie z.B. diverse Vögel und Amphibien.


----------



## pema (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

Hallo,
ich habe seit fast drei Jahren einen alten Eichenast zum Teil im Wasser liegen. Also außer, dass die Vögel gerne auf ihm landen um sich von da aus zu baden oder zu trinken, habe ich noch keine Nachteile festgestellt Gut, mein Wasser hat einen Braunstich - aber ob das an dem Ast liegt ? keine Ahnung. Stören tut es mich auf jeden Fall nicht.

petra


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

@ petra

japp, das braune liegt am Ast, Eiche hat viel Tannin.. das löst sich im Wasser


----------



## Moonlight (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

Also ich habe absichtlich einige Eicheäste in den Teich gehängt.
Erstens geben die Gerbsäure ab (senken den PH-Wert) und dann finde ich es gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn der Teich einen natürlichen braun/gelben Stich hat.
Viele trüben ihre Teiche im Hochsommer absichtlich ein, damit die Fische keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen.

Ich habe damit einen kleinen natürlichen Sonnenschutz.

Klar sieht mein Platinum bei 50cm Tiefe dann aus wie ein Yamabuki, aber wen stört denn das? Mich nicht.


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

Hi, mein Wasser ( Brunnen ) ist immer braun, weil eisenhaltig ! 
Nimmt man noch den Mulm dazu, ist es leicht trüb.  *Sehr gut *
Der __ Fischreiher sieht die Fische nicht.
Außerdem ist mein Teichrand geschmückt mit Baumstuken , halb im Wasser liegenden Ästen, als
Sonnenplatz für meine __ Frösche und als Rauskrabbelhilfe für alle reingefallenen Insekten.


----------



## Jule69 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Baumrinde und abgestorbene Äste*

Ich danke Euch erst mal für Eure Infos...Da werde ich die Tage mal kreativ werden..
Meine bestellten Teichpflanzen sind auch schon da..zumindest ein Teil..die andere Lieferung soll im Mai erfolgen Die Pflanzen waren sehr klein..ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den Temperaturen..Ich hoffe nur, dass zumindest ein Teil angeht.
Wenn jemand von Euch bei mir in der Nähe wohnt und evtl. irgendwas abzugeben hat, bin ich voll dabei..Ich möchte schon , dass es dem Teich gutgeht...


----------

